

Show HN: Hacker news from command line in Python - Socketubs
https://github.com/socketubs/pyhn

======
paulblei
Looking good. Here is an analysis of your project:
[https://www.codacy.com/public/socketubs/pyhn/dashboard](https://www.codacy.com/public/socketubs/pyhn/dashboard)

